# drywall around a fireplace



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Post some pictures, this would help us alot in helping you.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It depends on the shape of the mantel. I'd be hard pressed to do it with mine.
Better you leave the plaster around the mantle alone and butt the new sheetrock to it. The framing around the fireplace shouls extend out far enough so you could tape a compound as well as have a nailing surface.
Ron


----------



## JohnDeereGreen (Jan 13, 2011)

It would be a pain but you could use a utility knife and cut the plaster out where the plaster and mantle meet...then when installing the new drywall just butt it up against the plaster on the backside of the mantle, making a flush seam


----------

